

The Future of Developer Education with Avi Flombaum, Dean of The Flatiron School - darrellsilver
http://blog.thinkful.com/post/52143980897/interview-the-future-of-developer-education-with-avi?src=hn

======
amorads
Pretty neat. Flatiron School is definitely one of the better programs out
there, but if you're not prepared you won't get in.

